# Not dating someone because they are too physically attractive?



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Would you ever choose to _not_ date somebody because they are _too_ physically attractive?

For instance, I myself find that I would rather not date a girl that I find _hot_ simply because I would probably feel too insecure being with them.

Therefore I would probably be more apt to date _cute_ girls rather than _hot_ ones, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Definitely. But I don't really distinguish between "hot" and "cute." There are far too many other guys who are also looking for what you describe. All that matters to me in coming to a decision on whether they're out of my league is their overall "market value" to other men. If a girl is the type to get hit on five times a night when she goes out, I don't want to deal with that, be it due to hotness, cuteness, bubbliness, or whatever.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Some guys would **** "hot" girls but not date them. Is that what you're basically saying?

I understand what you're talking about (I think), and no, I'm not a part of that group lol. I would be completely surprised if a girl I thought was a perfect 10/10 would date me (simply because I'm not _that_ attractive and I'm kind of a nerd), but If they would and they were a good person and not annoying, I would totally date them. **** yes lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

No, I'd date a "hot" girl unless she had a horrible personality.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know - I would probably try to get to know her. She could be pretty, but not have much upstairs.....(in her HEAD, people, gitcho mind outta da gutta! :lol)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't trust exceptionally pretty people. They have to show me they aren't huge shallow jerks first, because as horrible as it is, I kindof assume they are.

If one asked me out off the street I'm like 98% sure I would say no. If I got to know a really attractive guy and they had a good personality, then yes.


----------



## lambykins (Nov 10, 2011)

hmm as a girl i think i might be intimidated by the prospect of dating a "hot" guy, but that's not something that has come up in my life lol. sometimes i feel self conscious that people would think my boyfriend is better looking than me, but he thinks i'm really cute so i guess that's all that matters? X(


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't trust beautiful people.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> If one asked me out off the street I'm like 98% sure I would say no. If I got to know a really attractive guy and they had a good personality, then yes.


So THAT'S my problem! 

jk.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> I don't trust beautiful people.


:sus:sus:mum:roll:mum:um:no


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

In the past I'd be too lacking in confidence to think a very good-looking man would be interested in me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Crystalline said:


> In the past I'd be too lacking in confidence to think a very good-looking man would be interested in me.


I'm sure there's many that are. :yes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not to sound like I'm bragging, but in the past I did date a girl who was very attractive and was obviously out of my league. Nothing serious, we just went to movies or dinner occasionally. You should have seen some of the looks we got... :sus


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

As a shy guy, i think it would suck having a really attractive girlfriend. You would constantly be trying to fight off alpha males who think its cool to try and steal her from you because they know your a weak little beta male.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know - I would probably try to get to know her. She could be pretty, but not have much upstairs.....(in her HEAD, people, gitcho mind outta da gutta! :lol)


man this night has given me some good laughs.

To answer I'd really doubt it


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Not dating somebody because they're too attractive to you? That's like refusing cake because its too tasty.

Naww, I think it really comes down to confidence, eye of the beholder etc.I'm sure it can be tiring if your significant other is always getting hit on but if you really like the person, that shouldn't be a huge problem, once there's trust.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Yep. Saves you a lot of relationship trouble down the line. I have little patience for drama, which will inevitably arise if your partner is in any way "better" than you.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, I wouldn't refuse them based on that. Yeah, they may get hit on a lot, and that might be a factor if I was a jealous person, but it all comes down to trust. 

It really depends more on personality.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

River In The Mountain said:


> Not dating somebody because they're too attractive to you? That's like refusing cake because its too tasty.
> 
> Naww, I think it really comes down to confidence, eye of the beholder etc.I'm sure it can be tiring if your significant other is always getting hit on but if you really like the person, that shouldn't be a huge problem, once there's trust.


Hahaha, best quote ever. I will never refuse tasty cake.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

offbyone said:


> Hahaha, best quote ever. I will never refuse tasty cake.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think the level of attractiveness would bother me. Again, it'd come down to personality. I don't care if a girl I'm with gets hit on, it's not something she can control. Besides, attractiveness is subjective; I don't consider any girl "out of my league," nor do I consider myself out of anyone else's league.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I would date someone that was average...because thats what Im attracted to..and that's what I think of myself as. If she were extremely attractive, it is obviously easy for her to get a man, so I would wonder when she will drop me for the next opportunity. In short, NO I wouldnt bother with someone thats too attractive. 
I would expect hotness and high maintainence to go hand in hand, so I want no part of that unless it's a one-nighter. 

Any minute, my OPINION will be torn apart by the wolves. *puts flame suit on* :roll


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep. I would think I'm not good enough for the ultra hot guy.... I would be scared he could do better and become insecure always comparing myself to others.

So.. I like a good looking guy but not more-so than myself, if that makes sense. We got to be on the same level appearance wise.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No way I'm going to let an opportunity like that go. If she shows interest in me, I will immediately lock her up in my dungeon before she changes her mind.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I don't trust exceptionally pretty people. They have to show me they aren't huge shallow jerks first, because as horrible as it is, I kindof assume they are.
> 
> If one asked me out off the street I'm like 98% sure I would say no. If I got to know a really attractive guy and they had a good personality, then yes.


Damn that's where I'm going wrong.

I kid, I kid  On a serious note, assuming stuff like that can be a self -fufilling prophecy in a way. You find yourself being more stand-offish and the other person can take it the wrong way I've found.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i'd be too intimidated but if they pursue me then they must like something about me. it does depend on personality though.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

52cents said:


> well mostly pretty females don't have much upstairs which their beauty sort of makes up for it.


Your logic is outdated with naivety to it - status update needed.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I wouldn't not date someone for being too attractive, but I wouldn't date someone if they ACTED too attractive.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I probably wouldn't. I'd give it a shot, sure. Knowing how I am now however, either there would be external factors (ie the "alphas" nemesis1 mentioned), or my own internal doubts (missalyssa's post).


----------



## blissful (Jul 23, 2010)

I probably would do that. Sometimes extreme physical attractiveness is intimidating to me. I would think that the guy would want someone of equal attractiveness. I guess it's an insecurity thing.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Well only in the sense that I would assume someone super attractive would not be interested in me, thus I would never ask them out. I feel like it would be a waste of my time (and theirs).

If however a super attractive woman showed an interest in me... well actually I would probably think she was faking interest just to use me, I mean why would she show interest in me unless she wanted something.


BUT if however a super attractive woman showed an interest in me and I had somekind of fool proof way of knowing it was real. Then yeah I would date her. But of course the adds of that happening are pretty slim.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I would be suspicious of it at first. Even average looking women will get very good looking guys hitting on them occasionally but 99% of the time, they only want sex.


----------



## O Fantasma (Jan 11, 2012)

I've had someone that I really liked (they didn't know) tell me that they could never date someone who looked like me. It's not a good feeling at all. For the most part I get stuck with stereotypes a lot of the times because people fill in the blanks for me without ever speaking to me. I'm quite and shy, so in a library or a coffee shop, people look but never say anything. It seems that they just assume that I am not talking because I am stuck up, when really I'm just shy and a little scared. In a sense, I like it because people leave me alone and it's easier that way, but it's still bothers me. 

I was working in a group for school once and they were discussing which people had it better, unattractive people or beautiful people. The leader asked the obvious 'unattractive' one in the group and then a 'cute' girl. They both said the beautiful person has it better/easier. Then the entire group looked at me and the guy asked me the question. I felt like I was going to have a panic attack because I knew immediately that I was supposed to be the 'beautiful' one and that was why they wanted my opinion on the subject. I simply said that I thought average people had it better, because no matter which one you are, ugly or beautiful...you're still singled out. Average people have it easier because they get to blend in and do the singling out.

I don't think I am beautiful, I never have. And I have never dated a person who would be considered hot, or beautiful...even though I thought they were the most beautiful creature ever created. But I would never not give someone the chance because they happened to be, because I know how it feels to be stuck being punished for something you can't even see.

^^^
That all sounds ridiculous, but it's the best I can explain it. :/


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

I probably would date them. But chances are I'd ruin it because I'd spend the whole time being REALLY skeptical and wondering "why's she going out with ME when she could do a whole lot better?".


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, it often goes like "she's way too hot for you, you better stay away" in my head, but honestly I think it is helping me in a way to not get my hopes too high.


----------



## msbxa (Mar 24, 2011)

Well there would have to be at least some attraction otherwise why are people with each other? The problem arises that if you are with someone your not really attracted to, you might meet someone during the time that you are. So I think its best to not get involved with someone unless you are serious.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes. I'd be a bit surprised because I've never had an incredibly attractive person show any interest in me when they could date the Adriana Lima look-alike in the corner, but sure. Just like with any other guy, a lot of trust would be required to build a relationship.

I don't see it as a plus or a better tasting cake. Just another person who simply happens to be physically appealing to a larger crowd.



komorikun said:


> I would be suspicious of it at first. Even average looking women will get very good looking guys hitting on them occasionally but 99% of the time, they only want sex.


This is true, though. If Leonardo DiCaprio is hitting on you at a bar, he most likely wants sex.

Sometimes I feel -and this could be my due to my own insecurities- that guys will find it easier to hit on "average-looking women" because they see them as an easier bet (i.e. there's a higher chance she won't turn him down).


----------



## SianD (Jan 7, 2012)

First things first, a really attractive person wouldn't be interested in me, but even if they were I wouldn't believe it. If anyone tells me they like me, I have a tendency to push people away so that I don't get hurt, I wouldn't believe that a good looking person fancied me so I'd assume they were having a joke.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldn't bother mainly because one day they'd wake up and realize they can do "better" and dump me.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

The thing is that i find every girl i meet too attractive for me.


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> I don't trust beautiful people.


This made me laugh soo hard! I wouldn't date a person I considered hot because I do not thing the feelings would be mutual. If a guy I considered hot even talked to me I would be rendered speechless.


----------



## capcar (Jan 16, 2012)

Beauty doesn't impress me, so I don't see why not.

The most attractive girls are rarely the prettiest, but if a really good looking girl wanted to date me I probably wouldn't say no (unless I know that her personality is terrible).

But, hey, that's not all that likely to happen. Still, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

capcar said:


> Beauty doesn't impress me.


Pretty much this. When I see a gorgeous woman enter a room, I acknowledge to myself that she's physically attractive, but I feel no desire to talk to her or approach her. I just don't respect beauty. It isn't earned and aside from being pleasant to look at it doesn't contribute anything to a meaningful relationship. I'm more likely to think about the quiet girl at the back of the lecture hall fiddling with her hair than the "hot girl" that everyone else is gawking at.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd date someone who was exceptionally attractive. 

I'm more likely to be intimidated by other things--intelligence and so forth.


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

When I was dating guys I only dated the ones that were average looking and nothing above. Like others have mentioned I don't trust beautiful people. Its also because I feel like if I date an extremely hot guy I'll have competition with other girls and I hate that.


----------

